# Litter training?



## CinderSmoke (Jun 6, 2011)

So....... I'm thinking of trying fleece. What is the best way to go about litter training? Should I put a litter box in now, before switching to fleece, or wait to do it when I redo the cage with fleece? What is the best litter to use?
When i look at the pics in "cage set up examples" I never see any poo or wet potty spots. Do the hedgies NEVER have accidents? (I wouldn't mind accidents, just want to know so i can put plastic between the wood and fleece in case.....)

Thanks for any input!


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

First off, the reason the cages you see in the pictures look so clean is because we all clean them before taking pictures :lol: 

As for the litter training, I'd wait until you get the fleece, then get a corner litter box and either use paper towel or a pelleted litter like yesterday's news (no clumping litters or corn cob) and then the best thing to do is to watch and see where your hedgehog prefers to go (usually a corner), put the litter box in that corner (you'll also want paper towel or something under the wheel as this is where most of the poop ends up).

then whenever your hedgehog goes outside of the box, pick up the poop and put it in the box. If you want them to pee in the litter box too... and this is kind of gross... but take a paper towel, absorb the pee from whereevr they peed and then put the paper towel in the litter box.

Keeping the box clean will ensure that they use it more so scoop every 1-2 days and change out the litter completely once per week, but while you're starting out I would always keep at least one piece of poop in there so they know that's the place to go.


Other than that, be patient, be persistent and remember not all hedgehogs can be litter trained and they will ALWAYS continue to go on their wheels too  

Good luck!


----------



## CinderSmoke (Jun 6, 2011)

Thank you for the advice! I already have a corner litterbox.
Would it be ok to use the Critter Care I currently have in the cage as litter?


----------

